# Captains license?



## DeepBlue36 (May 14, 2009)

How hard is it to obtain your captains license? What license is required to be a guide? I was reading about a "6-Pack" license cause I thought thats what most guides have, is it? do you have to go to a school or take some classes for it?


----------



## SeaKingBlue (Aug 31, 2005)

Check with Capt Roy Ringrose at the School of Seamanship. He can tell you all about how to get your 6-pack, 100 ton Masters or whatever you might be qualified for from the USCG. A Texas Guides License is what you will need in addition to that to guide in Texas State waters.

Capt. Randy King


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

And a T.W.I.C. card

http://www.tsa.gov/what_we_do/layers/twic/index.shtm


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

hard to get.............. maybe 

inshore , you need to document your past days on the water and have boat owners sign off for them

offshore same


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

deepblue36,

are you looking to guide offshore or inshore?
how many days have you spent offshore which means outside the jettys in your lifetime?
If offshore you will need to pass the USCG merchant mariner test, random drug testing program, CPR, TWIC Card, Texas Guides license which you can't get without a captains license.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

*Capt's License*



DeepBlue36 said:


> How hard is it to obtain your captains license? What license is required to be a guide? I was reading about a "6-Pack" license cause I thought thats what most guides have, is it? do you have to go to a school or take some classes for it?


6 Pack is the old name for "Operator of Uninspected Motor Vessel" License. Alot of guides have the 6 pack or oumv. You can operate any uninspected boat and carry a maximum of 6 paying passengers + crew.

There are two types of vessels. Uninspected and inspected. Uninspected means exactly that. The coast guard doesn't do an annual inspection of your boat and you are limited to 6 paying customers onboard.

Inspected vessels are a little different. These are usually a bit larger. The coast guards inspects the vessel annually and checks everything. They also issue a COI certificate of inspection and it states exactly how many passengers and crew the boat can safely carry.

To operate an inspected vessel, you must have the next step up on the license. You need a Masters License and it will have a tonnage listed. Like "Master Near Coastal up to 50 gross tons" or up to 100 gross tons, it goes all the way up to 1600 gross tons and then I believe unlimited tonnage.

Do you need a class? No, If you know the material and can pass all sections of the test, then you go to the CG exam center on the Gulf Fwy and challenge the test. Most people like the classes because they teach you some good information and what to expect on the test.

Documented sea time is the big hurdle to get over. It's been a while, but I believe for the 6 pack, you need about 360 days of sea time within the last 5 years. For the Masters, you need about double that, around 720 days.

I served 4 years in the USCG, so when I got out in 1991, I went and got my 100 ton Masters. With 4 years, I had plenty of sea time. While in the CG, all I did was run boats up to 41'. All the nav, weather, safety, seamanship etc was fresh in my mind. It seems like all we did was training all the time for 4 years. I bought a little study guide and breezed through the test.

I guess the question about if you need the class, kinda depends on your level of knowledge and experience.

I keep my licence current. I'm on my 4th or 5th issue. A few years back, I was dissappointed to get a letter in the mail that said my license would be suspened if I did not obtain a TWIC card. Bottom line is that is another $150 tax. I went and got it to keep my license, but I wasn't happy about it.

I hope this helps. Check out the USCG website for the details. Good Luck and be safe. When in doubt, slow down.


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

X2 Roy Ringrose...School of Seamanship....He's a 26 yrs retired Coastie..got my 100 ton Master from him back in 2002 and enjoyed every minute of it (thought I knew it all)..I'm sure there are several good instructors out there. It's not Rocket Science to pass the test if you study. The issue is a how you apply the license in real terms..Safety, Rules of the Road, knowing your boat, and general common courtesy are essential...Good luck and smooth seas!


----------



## DeepBlue36 (May 14, 2009)

CHA CHING said:


> deepblue36,
> 
> are you looking to guide offshore or inshore?
> how many days have you spent offshore which means outside the jettys in your lifetime?
> If offshore you will need to pass the USCG merchant mariner test, random drug testing program, CPR, TWIC Card, Texas Guides license which you can't get without a captains license.


More like looking to dabble in some bay guiding on the weekends while Ill keep my job here in Austin.. Im a pipefitter/plumber apprentice and am In school through a union for this and have no intentions of not turning out and getting my welders certs and journeymans plumber license.. Ive got 4 years of schooling left. Either way Im gunna take care of what actually makes me money first..

I know that in itself would be a tough thing to do and almost impossible.. Tough to stay on top of the fish for your clients when your working somewhere else 5 days a week and not able to pre-fish.. Not to mention am I good enough to be a guide yet? Probably not. I know how to fish deep water like around the jetties more than anything, Im by no means a wade fisherman or back bays/artifical expert..


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

The biggest problem most people have is the sea time issue. It's hard when your that young.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

I like "Sea School" got my 100 ton masters there in 1989. Good luck! with your ticket cappy....:doowapsta


DL :wink:


----------



## OC (Apr 30, 2010)

The Hull Truth has a good subforum on the subject that is up to date, with plenty of info. GL and start logging all your time on the water.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Is there a log book just for that.


----------



## LayedBack1 (Jan 16, 2009)

I took the class at a place on the gulf freeway, many years ago. I took a weeks vacation and 2 sick days. In 9 days i had mine. A lil studying and common sense it was not hard at all. I was going to do the same thing, and guide on weekends, found out how much the insurance for a 6 pack was, and talked to some friends that are guides and decided. No thanks and i have a lot more respect for the guys and girls that make a living guiding..


----------



## DeepBlue36 (May 14, 2009)

Ya the more and more Im reading about all this I dunno if itd even be worth it.. Im tired enough as is from my regular job, dunno if Id be willing to spend every free day down at the coast not to mention Im not up to par with guys who are guides on the knowledge part.. I worked as a deckhand on the Scat Cat for a couple weeks and after working all the long *** hours (36 hours with no sleep at one point) and fishing everyday it kinda started to kill the fun of it for me, got a feeling this might do the same..


----------

